# Gtr R35 Turbo's wanted



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I need a right hand side turbo mainly for the manifold.

It has to be crack free.

I will buy a pair if necessary.

07860299991

There's no upfront payment, I will collect and pay.


----------

